# Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion



## BT-Holger (15. Juni 2004)

Hey ho,

die Raubfischsaison ist zwar schon in vollem Gange, ein kleines Leckerchen, gerade für unsere Jungangler und preisbewußten Boardies habe ich aber noch:

25 verschiedene Wobblermodelle pro Stück für 99 Cent

....nicht nur Kaffeeröster können preiswerte Kopflampen anbieten:

Spot an! 

Viel Spaß beim stöbern wünscht


Holger


----------



## p_regius (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Hätt ich fast bestellt ... aber 20 Euronen für Versand in die Schweiz ... mal schauen ob sonst noch jemand hier bestellt.
Super Angebot, kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## Lachsy (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

finde es auch ein tolles angebot
Einfach klasse von dir holger

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Wo haste die denn wieder aufgetan??
Trotzdem steh ich mehr auf Gummi))


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Tja, wer da nicht kauft der klaut bei Aldi ... 

werd mir morgen gleich mal die Kopflampe bestellen ! 

Super Holger !


----------



## Garfield0815 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Hab gerade bei den Wobblern zugeschlagen  #6  #6 
Jetzt können sich unsere Hechte aber warm anziehen  
Super Angebote Holger #r  #r


----------



## crocodile (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

habe mich auch erstmal eingedeckt. vielleicht kann mir holger ja ein wenig helfen:

ich bin auf der suche nach einem 4-teiligen wobbler in hechtdesign. bewegt sich fast ei eine schlange/fisch.

der ist mir leider im vänern hängengeblieben :-( und war suuuper fängig auf meister esox und zander.

ein paar riesenwobbler brauche ich auch noch.

freue mich schon auf die lieferung!


----------



## Rudi (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Hallo,

ja danke für den Tip. Habe auch zugeschlagen.

Rudi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

@ crocodile: Wahrscheinlich ist das der alte "Indianerwobbler" von DAM.
Den gabs als 2, 3 und 4 - Teiler.
Waren wirklich superfängig die Teile!!


----------



## crocodile (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Danke Thomas. Wenn ich ihn nirgends finden sollte mach ich nen Tauchschein und such ihn mir wieder.

Die Stelle ist bekannt, da hatten wir mehrere Grundkontakte. Vielleicht finde ich den Baumstamm ja auf dem Echolot und ich kann ihn mit dem Anker liften ;-))


----------



## muddyliz (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

@ crocodile: Den Indianerwobbler gibt's nicht mehr. Kannst ihn dir aber selbst bauen. Bauanleitung hier: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederbau.htm (Typ 4). Wichtig ist, dass sich das Kopfteil sowohl nach unten als auch nach hinten verschmälert.


----------



## crocodile (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Danke muddyliz!

Gute, informative Seite. Das Bild der Spinnstange fehlt.

Wie fängst Du denn so mit Deinen Eigenbauten? Ich wollte im Winter auch mal mehr basteln und nicht immer nur kaufen. Wobbler sind ja leider doch zu teuer zum abreissen (bis auf dieses Angebot hier). Hoffentlich laufen die auch, aber da gehe ich mal stark von aus...

Gruß


----------



## Lachsy (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

ein dickes lob an holger  #r 
wobbler sind gerade eingetroffen  :z , ging ja schneller als die polizei.....ehhhhhhh Post bzw DPD erlaubt

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes lob an holger  #r
> wobbler sind gerade eingetroffen  :z , ging ja schneller als die polizei.....ehhhhhhh Post bzw DPD erlaubt
> 
> mfg Lachsy




Stimmt #r  #r 
Meine sind auch gerade angekommen  #6 
Sehen wirklich gut aus.  
Jetzt muß ich nur noch ans Wasser :q  :q


----------



## SpeedyGonzales (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

hi,

nachdem unsere Wobblern auch angekommen sind, haben wir sie gestern gleich am Rhein ausprobiert, man * was für ein SCHROTT*, sorry wenn ich das sagen muss, aber die Teile sind so schlecht, dass sie teilweisse nicht mal Tauchen sondern beim kurbeln einfach auf der Wasseroberfläche hin und springen.
Wir werden sie in die Tonne werfen nachdem wir die Drillinge abmontiert haben. :r

Speedy Gonzales


----------



## rhae (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Hallo,

Speedies Aussage kann ich definitiv bestätigen. Habe fünf dieser 99 Ct. Wobbler getestet und allesamt für untauglich befunden. Sie schwimmen wie ein Tennisball auf dem Wasser (nein, ich will damit keine Enten fangen) und man sieht deutlich die schief eingeklebten Tauschschnäbel, die ihre Aufgabe in keiner Weise erfüllen. Bei Lidl hätt' ich das Zeug umgehend zurückgebracht, hier lohnt das Porto den Aufwand nicht. 


Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Habe gerade von Holger die Information bekommen, dass er das hier mitgekriegt hat. 
Er ist gerade unterwegs, wird sich allerdings dazu melden, sobald er zurück ist.
Er hat eine Teil der Wobbler vorher getestet, die sollen wohl anständig gelaufen sein.
Auf jeden Fall wird er eine alle zufriedenstellende Lösung anstreben.


----------



## BT-Holger (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Hey ho,

Asche auf mein Haupt Jungs! Ich habe nur einige Modelle dieser Wobbler am Wasser mal getestet und sie für diesen Preis als gutes Produkt empfunden.

Wer Probleme mit bestimmten Modellen hat schreibe mir bitte eine pn oder e-mail (info@anglers-topshop.de). Ich finde auf jeden Fall dann mit Euch eine kulante Lösung dieses Problems.

Mit Speedy Gonzales und Ralph setze ich mich in gleich in Verbindung und kläre das.

c ya


Holger


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Mahlzeit, 
ich habe auch einige Wobbler bestellt.

Ich habe alle Modelle die ich bekommen habe im Fluss und im Teich ausprobiert!  
Bei starker Strömung, bei schwacher Strömung, Schnell geführt, langsam geführt. Die Laufen allesamt wie eine EINS ! 

Für mich der Kauf des Jahres !  


Aber auch Wobblerfischen will gelernt sein  #y


----------



## crocodile (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

habe auch einiges gekauft, 14 stk. meine ich.

ich konnte sie noch nicht testen. ein modell hatte ich aber vorher schonmal, das war von der bauart ahnlich und schrott. der drehte sich ständig um die eigene achse.

manche sehen aber vielversprechend aus und werden fisch bringen denke ich!


----------



## Franky (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*



> der drehte sich ständig um die eigene achse.


Hey - mal ohne Flachs: schon mal dran gedacht, dass das vielleicht zwar nicht beabsichtigt ist, aber durchaus ein "Killereffekt" ist??? Ich sach mal "Taumelkrankheit": die müsste damit doch bestens imitiert werden können, oder???


----------



## crocodile (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

ist beim schleppen aber eher ungewollt. erstens ziehe ich mir die haken dann voll mit gestrüpp und zweitens glaube ich nicht, dass man so etwas fängt.

und ein wenig abtauchen sollten meine wobbler schon!

aber soll nix gegen die wobbler von holger sein, die müssen erstmal getestet werden, danach dann mein urteil...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Krankes Laufverhalten kann wirken, ich selber schneide z. B. immer ein Stück der Tauchschaufel ab, extra um ein "krankes" Laufverhalten zu erzielen, wenn ich mal Wobbler benutze (meist nehm ich ja Gummi oder Blinker/Spinner).

Auch wenn mich manche aus der Jerkfraktion jetzt (vielleicht zu Recht, sorry Holger und Marc)) steinigen:
Als Schwabe ist mir ein billig erstandener, "krank laufender" Wobbler lieber als ein 30 oder 40 Euro Jerk für die Oberfläche ))))

Davon ab: Es muss ja auch Unterschiede zwischen Produkten für 0,99 und 9,99 geben.


----------



## svenskepilk (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Oha da hab ich wohl ein wenig zu voreilig gehandelt. Hab auch im Topshop die Wobbler bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie meine laufen....


----------



## crocodile (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Also, von meinen 15 Wobblern liefen 2 nicht wunschgemäß. Ich denke, dass kann man bei dem Preis verkraften. Und mit ein bisschen tuning bekomme ich die vielleicht auch noch zum Laufen.

Mit den anderen bin ich sehr zufrieden, habe zwar noch nicht damit geangelt, aber Fische bringen die 100%ig.


----------



## svenskepilk (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Die acht Wobbler die ich bestellt hatte sind heute angekommen. Hatte die mit der großen Tauchschaufel bestellt. Hab sie gleich getestet. Laufen alle super. Ich bin zufrieden


Svenskepilk


----------



## crocodile (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Wir haben in Schweden mal einige geschleppt, und oh Wunder:

Mein bisher größter Hecht von 90cm biss auf einen gelborangenen mit großer Schaufel.

Die liefen ein wenig besser, die anderen drehten sich schneller, derjenige zwar auch, aber einmal etwas die Schnur lockerlassen und er lief wieder auf Tiefe.

Erst bissen "nur" die Barsche auf das Ding, dann schrie plötzlich die Bremse bei 12m Wassertiefe und ich wußte bescheid.

Habe übrigends nahezu 50 Euro abgerissen, allesamt meine Lieblingsköder (meist in schönem Hechtkleid) und keiner unter 10 Euro. Als nächstes wird erstmal ein Wobblerretter gebaut!

Und dann beisst mein größter Hecht auf nen Wobbler von 99ct - tztztz...


----------



## Knobbes (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

@Thomas&crocodile 
Meint ihr den Schlangenwobbler von DAM?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Forellenudo (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Die Aktion hab ich natürlich verpasst #q hoffe so was kommt nochmal.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## crocodile (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

@ Knobbes

genau den meinte ich. Habe für Schweden noch einen 3-Teiler gefunden, ist mir aber nach einigen guten Fängen wieder im steinigen Boden hängengeblieben.

Wenn den noch jemand besorgen könnte, ich habe großes Interesse!

Gruß

Mark


----------



## roadrunner (3. August 2004)

*AW: Die 99 Cent Wobbler Aktion*

Hallo!

Gibt es die Aktion nochmal?
Gruß
roadrunner


----------

